# rod guides



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've replaced tip, after tip. rods getting shorter 1/2 inch at a time... lol but I broke a guide (third from the tip) who can replace this guide for me? does outcast replace the eyes?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Unless something changed, Outcast not only doesnt do rod repairs anymore, they dont carry any parts.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rod and Reel Depot.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in Gulf Breeze and will be happy to help.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

after closer inspection, I think I'll just replace the rod.... Cracks in the finish on every guide. Ive has the rod a while and its been used.... I know Ive caught a thousand of fish or more on this one rod....


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can get it to my brother in P-cola, the next time I come over, I'll pick it up from him and replace/refinish it for you. Favorite rods are good to have around.

Steve


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I've replaced tip, after tip. rods getting shorter 1/2 inch at a time... lol but I broke a guide (third from the tip) who can replace this guide for me? does outcast replace the eyes?


Funny! my flounder rod is an old All Star that i broke the tip on 4 times. started out a 7' rod, now it's about 6'2". just right for a boney/toothy mouth hook set and will still cast.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Rods*

Two of my favorite rods are old All Stars that were flea market finds. 



smooth move said:


> Funny! my flounder rod is an old All Star that i broke the tip on 4 times. started out a 7' rod, now it's about 6'2". just right for a boney/toothy mouth hook set and will still cast.


----------

